
Functional Data Structures in C++ - 0xmohit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsB09djvfl4
======
0xmohit
Github repo:
[https://github.com/BartoszMilewski/Okasaki](https://github.com/BartoszMilewski/Okasaki)

